# Type of caulk to use for pedestal sink and toilet?



## papakevin (Aug 12, 2012)

I've looked at some threads on this site, but couldn't find any recommendations for the type of caulk to use to finish out a bathroom remodel around a pedestal sink and toilet. On other websites, I've see clear caulk is suggested vs white, but I'm searching for the type of caulk - silicone, etc. (My goal is to get this one right the first time for a change!)

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 12, 2012)

I like Polyseam by Loctite.  You will want to use the "Kitchen & Bath" acrylic caulk.
I don't know about caulking around the toilet.  If you do, don't caulk around the back of the toilet.  You need somewhere for the water to get out to let you know if your wax ring has failed.
Also, with most caulks even Polyseam the color will fade and turn a yellowish color and doesn't look that great when up against white porcelan.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 15, 2012)

What KOK said is right on  . . . I have even seen clear silicone get grimy and filmy.  Truth is you can use just about any "kitchen and bath" product and know that in time you will have to scrape it out and re-do it.  Call it the joy of home ownership!


----------



## GraceBrown (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree any caulk will work it is only matter of a brand and price, so take one that is affordable for you


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 11, 2012)

GraceBrown said:


> I agree any caulk will work it is only matter of a brand and price, so take one that is affordable for you



I'd say it's durability vs. price, but durability may be hard to estimate and no company will say that their product is short-lived.
Since half the people move within 7 years and almost all within 14 years, you may not need 'lifetime' caulk.  With frequent remodeling less than 7 years may be enough.

Water cleanup is less trouble than using mineral spirits to clean up but water-based caulk may not last as long.

And it took me some looking to find a clear, water-based caulk for my Corian kitchen countertop.

More than you ever wanted to know about caulk \/
http://web.mit.edu/parmstr/Public/NRCan/CanBldgDigests/cbd019_e.html


----------



## frodo (Oct 27, 2016)

DAP   bathroom fixture caulk   

Briggs includes it with there fixtures,  great stuff


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 27, 2016)

I've yet to find the ideal solution here. "Bathroom" caulks yellow, harden, and mildew in time, silicones dull and get mildew underneath, and general purpose caulks fail even faster. For white I now use "Duo-Sil" by OSI; it's a paintable silicone-bearing urethane with great adhesion and longevity but it only comes in white. Otherwise I use silicone. 

We can send a man to the moon but we can't make a decent bathroom caulk....
Phil


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 27, 2016)

Silicone works best 20' deep in a landfill, unopened. Poly-seam-seal stays flexible, washable, easily repairable and color-fast for 20yrs.


----------



## frodo (Oct 27, 2016)

I have been using dap adhesive caulk for over 30 years. i have never had a complaint.


if you do not like caulk,   use grout,  that works also,


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't caulk the toilet, hopefully a leak shows up around the toilet before it causes a disaster downstairs.


----------



## frodo (Oct 31, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Don't caulk the toilet, hopefully a leak shows up around the toilet before it causes a disaster downstairs.




NO..do not listen to a carpenter,  CAULK the toilet

and leave the very back uncaulked.

2 reasons,  one it is code, ALL fixtures SHALL be sealed to the surface

BECAUSE of sanitary reasons, bacteria gets under the bowl to floor
from pee and pooh  and starts its on little petri dish experiment


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

frodo said:


> NO..do not listen to a carpenter,  CAULK the toilet
> 
> and leave the very back uncaulked.
> 
> ...



There was actually a period of time, in LA county, that if a toilet was caulked, at all, the caulk had to be removed, so that the failed wax ring was immediately evident.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

frodo said:


> NO..do not listen to a carpenter, CAULK the toilet
> 
> and leave the very back uncaulked.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the correction, learned something new:thbup:

I see I am not alone with that mistake
http://todayshomeinspection.blogspot.ca/2010/02/plumbing-caulk-toilet-at-floor.html


----------



## frodo (Nov 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Thanks for the correction, learned something new:thbup:
> 
> I see I am not alone with that mistake
> http://todayshomeinspection.blogspot.ca/2010/02/plumbing-caulk-toilet-at-floor.html



Alot of people say do not caulk the toilet
it is a sanitary issue,  if you want to see the toile leak,  leave a 1'' gap in the back.

I know a inspector,  that is his pet peeve..he will ask for your license
place it on the floor..the scoot it under te toilet with his foot.
he says, if that was caulked, you would not have to pull the toilet to retrive your license.
turns leaves,  your job is red tagged

phishfood,  that inspector is in Tittusville  or was


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2016)

frodo said:


> Alot of people say do not caulk the toilet
> it is a sanitary issue,  if you want to see the toile leak,  leave a 1'' gap in the back.
> 
> I know a inspector,  that is his pet peeve..he will ask for your license
> ...



I guess it is a problem here, I have never seen one done and have always heard you don't do it.
It does make sense, we are here to learn.:thbup:


----------



## frodo (Nov 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I guess it is a problem here, I have never seen one done and have always heard you don't do it.
> It does make sense, we are here to learn.:thbup:




.........................


----------

